# Tayana 37 Serendipity?



## GoGreen Nonsuch 30 Ultra (Nov 11, 2020)

Greetings! I am trying to track down a Tayana 37 named Serendipity. I found a post from an owner in 1999 named Bryan (no other information available). Does anyone have any information about this vessel? Thank you! 917-699-0333.


----------

